# Mind if I smoke????



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 17, 2006)

Went out last night, did a quick face cuz I came in from work and wanted to feel fresh.  Wearing the same make up from 9am til 10pm is never fun.
Face:
Prep+Prime Skin (Samples, I like Smashbox better)
Studio Matte Finish
Blunt powder blush 
Porcelain Pink MSF
Dark Blot Powder
Eyes:
Tan Ray Paint
Vanilla pigment to highlight
Saddle e/s to contour crease
Sensualize e/s in crease
Carbon on lid
A little bit of amber lights, because my brushes weren't clean lmao
Graphblack technikohl
Black Mascara X
Lips:
Viva Glam VI gloss













Enjoy.


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 17, 2006)

very pretty! also your hair looks great!


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 17, 2006)

Woww! This might be my favorite look of yours ever! You look great!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 17, 2006)

This is gorgeous on you.  Dare I say my favourite look on you so far.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_Woww! This might be my favorite look of yours ever! You look great!_

 
Love it. Agree.


----------



## Me220 (Sep 17, 2006)

This is beautiful.


----------



## angelica (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_Woww! This might be my favorite look of yours ever! You look great!_

 

I totally agree you look great


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 
_very pretty! also your hair looks great!_

 

^^^^^ What she said!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 17, 2006)

aww thanks lol.  seriously i wasn't even gonna go anywhere cuz i'd been to work all day.  then i suddenly jumped up and did this in 15 minutes and was like eff it, i'm gonna go have fun haha


----------



## kattpl (Sep 17, 2006)

LOve it!!! Very pretty!

Kath


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 17, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love how the smokey eye makes your eyes pop, but not to the point that its too dramatic...its actually a very wearable look!


----------



## erica_1020 (Sep 17, 2006)

I love it.  What lipliner are you wearing?


----------



## tottui (Sep 17, 2006)

love it!!.. and love your hair too!!...


----------



## Char1986 (Sep 17, 2006)

VGVI is GORGEOUS on you!!


----------



## holly_ho (Sep 17, 2006)

You look so pretty, and I like the eyes too!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 17, 2006)

gorgeous!! i love your hair & the lipcolour!!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Sep 17, 2006)

Work it girl! You look great (as always) and lovin' the hair!


----------



## user79 (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks ghreat and I like your hair!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_This is gorgeous on you. Dare I say my favourite look on you so far._

 
i agree! beautyful!


----------



## Akhirah (Sep 17, 2006)

Thats looks amazing, very suble yet dazzling. The hair well that deserves a thread all on its own lol, btw did u bleach 2 get the colour?


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 17, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous and your hair looks amazing!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2006)

love the hair......... & ur MU is fab as always


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 17, 2006)

sexy! whoa hott mama comin thru!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 17, 2006)

Very cute, you are rockin' the heck out of VGVI!!! Love it!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 17, 2006)

hehe so much love in here!

i didn't use a lip liner, that's just VG6 all by itself, my lips kinda have a natural brown line.
aaaaand i used bleach and a toner for the highlights. bleach for about 7 minutes just to get a golden color, then a brown-orange toner for the shiny highlight. and there were some scissors involved, my first haircut in like 8 months.

i'm glad you all liked it! the black wasn't dark as i wanted, but i think it looked better, i didn't want to close my eyes up, they're already tiny.


----------



## theleopardcake (Sep 17, 2006)

smashinnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Sep 17, 2006)

You look super cute!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 17, 2006)

Very pretty love the new hairdo = )


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 18, 2006)

thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! i have more free time this week so i'll try to stay active. i miss posting =(


----------



## mia88 (Sep 18, 2006)

Your hair looks so nice! I like this soft look on you!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 18, 2006)

*You get prettier and prettier every time I see you!*

*You have the happiest smile I've EVER seen!*


----------



## Bianca (Sep 18, 2006)

Pixie, you look good as always!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Sep 18, 2006)

Tres beautiful!  You never do a look I don't like!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow that is so sexy. I love your hair too...awesome bangs


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 18, 2006)

I love it!  I'm also digging the lips!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallytheragdol* 
_Wow that is so sexy. I love your hair too...awesome bangs_

 

i was having a good bang day.  the stylist cut them far too short so I had to pull some of my layers up front for length.  but thank you=D


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 18, 2006)

oh myyyyy! u look BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love this


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_oh myyyyy! u look BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks...and i've always wanted to ask you; what's on your cheeks/face in your avitar? it's gorgeous!


----------



## DOLLface (Sep 18, 2006)

Your make-up looks beautiful [as usual], and your hair also looks great.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Sep 18, 2006)

Gorgeous, you've got skills chicka


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Sep 18, 2006)

You look beautiful!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 18, 2006)

oooh hot! this is smokinnnn'! <- lol i'm a dork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but seriously, this is amazing


----------



## aziza (Sep 18, 2006)

Lovely! Your hair is looking _too _fly


----------



## oriGINAl (Sep 19, 2006)

You look really really great!


----------



## nyrak (Sep 19, 2006)

That is so gorgeous!  Love VGVI on you!


----------



## KJam (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovely - you have flawless skin!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_Lovely - you have flawless skin!_

 

thanks! it's semi-flawless for the first time in months. i had a major breakout issue for about a month.  stress of being unemployed, poor diet due to stress of being unemployed, and overuse of SFF and SFpowder=big cystic acne/whiteheads.  there's some scarring going on, but at least no more painful bumps.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Sep 20, 2006)

I absolutely looove that gloss on you. The whole look is gorgeous though!


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 20, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 21, 2006)

wow girlie!!!! you look absolutely amazing! i love that hairstyle on you!


----------



## shimmereyes (Sep 21, 2006)

You look gorgeous! Love the eyes


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks love


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Sep 22, 2006)

Love the hair! Wish my hair sits nicely like that


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 22, 2006)

pretty!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 22, 2006)

Mind if you smoke...with a look like this, Please DO!
Hottness!


----------



## ginagate (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm going to use this as a primer on how to do a smokey eye that's suitable for work -- we have the same eye shape!  Thanks for doing this. (love your hair, btw!)


----------



## snowkei (Sep 20, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## Mz_Shoogah (Sep 20, 2007)

Luv it gurl! and your skin is soooo glowy!!!!


----------



## breathless (Sep 20, 2007)

this is gorgeous!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 21, 2007)

Hot!  Someone put the fire out.  Whew!  You are blazing.


----------



## pichima (Sep 21, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jot (Sep 21, 2007)

totally hot!


----------



## frocher (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, how did I miss this look, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 21, 2007)

You look absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## LindseySullivan (Sep 21, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2007)

Love it.  You look stunning.


----------

